# DIY lathe die holder



## th62 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yet another project, a lathe die holder, also completed some time ago.   This one gets lots of use.   Relatively simple tool to make.


----------



## David Kirtley (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice. I just cheated and bought mine.  

I would like to eventually make another holder. Thinking about threading in some handles as the tommy bar for mine seems to eat away at the hole.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 11, 2014)

Due you use brass or any sort of bearing between the body and the spindle to prevent galling? What materials have you used for each part?

Cheers Phil


----------



## th62 (Sep 12, 2014)

If you Shrink the tommy bar in place, then it won't wobble around and chew up the holes.   Just make the tommy bar short enough to clear the cross slide, turn up an extension that slips over the tommy and fit the other end with a piece of wood so it doesn't scratch the cross slide.   I rest the extension on the carriage. then turn the chuck - seems to leave more skin on the knuckles.   Every now and again I move the extension up and down a little to clear the debris.   You could use the tommy bar to turn I suppose, but I find it easier to turn the chuck.  

No bearings or dissimilar material bushes, don't see the point, how fast can you turn it by hand?

I only use the die holder on 6-8mm threads and below, anything above that I prefer to cut using the lathe.   Die holders are also very good for clearing damaged threads.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 27, 2014)

What do you use to pull around the chuck if it is a larger thread and you are not going to be able to do it under power?


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 27, 2014)

I salvaged an old door knob, the type that goes on a square stem and is held by setscrews. The square stem passed through the door lock mechanism and the knob for the other side fitted. The square stem is just the right size and long enough to provide leverage to turn the chuck via the key holes, and the knob fits comfortably in my hand.

Chuck


----------



## th62 (Oct 12, 2014)

The chuck key!


----------

